
Google changes mean some users will see only ads, not search results - ForHackernews
http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/news/shopping/2016/03/googling-something-you-now-have-to-scroll-down-further-to-skip-the-ads
======
greenisland
What ads? I haven't seen an ad in many moons thanks to uBlock Origin and other
creative software hacks. uBlock also just released its experimental filter
which fools the Javascript on sites serving up ads. Works a charm.
Recommended.

